# Red



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Do you throw red?

When do you start?

When do you stop?

I've heard red is a good color to throw specifically in the spring around the spawn and I'm interested in anecdotes.

Also, what do you throw, and in what bodies of water? Red spinners in muddy rivers? Red craw pattern baits in clear water?


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

all year ....give me red until I'm dead,,,lol


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Don't think I've ever thrown red.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Here's a little bit of info for everyone. And this came straight from a biologist. Red has nothing to do with crawfish in cooler weather. Simply put bass see red the best in cooler water as they see in the red/green spectrum and water mid 40s to upper 50s is when a bass' vision is at it's max.

Red is also the first color to disappear in the water column.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

DHower08 said:


> Here's a ride bit on info for everyone. And this came straight from a biologist. Red has nothing to do with crawfish in cooler weather. Simply put bass see red the best in cooler water as they see in the red/green spectrum and water mid 40s to upper 50s is when a bass' vision is at it's max.
> 
> Red is also the first color to disappear in the water column.


That's really useful info. Thanks.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a red craw pattern mini Big O, and fished it in the Huron river in southern Michigan. Had the best river smallie day may be of my life. Got a 20,19,18,17, bunch of 16's and 15's, and a bunch of smaller ones. Then I hung it in a tree. Only one I had. Then I was the one seeing Red.
Haven't been able to find another one since.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd worry about fish depth/location before color selection.
If the top water bite is on, you can bounce a red or whatever color jig you like on the bottom.....and probably won't catch a thing.
Always let the fish tell you what they want.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I dont like it, never did well. Always thought of it as a southern color


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Really like red for largemouth in cooler pre spawn water when the LM start transitioning more shallow.
One of my fav. crankbaits this time of year was a red eyed Cotton Cordell Big O square bill in either chrome or chartreuse. Would take momma's red nail polish and add a touch to underside of bill and throat area.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Made several trips to Cherokee Lake, TN around 1998-1999. June/post-spawn time frame. Water color ranged from normal/stained to downright muddy. Had some good days using tomato colored worms (local advice). Only time I really fished red plastics. Mike


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Made several trips to Cherokee Lake, TN around 1998-1999. June/post-spawn time frame. Water color ranged from normal/stained to downright muddy. Had some good days using tomato colored worms (local advice). Only time I really fished red plastics. Mike


Many winter trips to Fla. years ago and no doubt my fav. soft plastic was a Culprit red shad worm.
Especially in the monkey box at Okeechobee.
Something about flipping the heavy pepper grass,reeds and vegetation in there that that color just plain worked...especially on a bright sunny day.
This was on the advice of a buddy of mine that guided down there.
Guess it's more of maroon shades rather than actual red though.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Red hooks were a popular trend years ago, but faded away.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

REEL GRIP said:


> Red hooks were a popular trend years ago, but faded away.


I still have a couple packages of those. Made no difference whatsoever.....as far as I could tell.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I just took a whole pack of red trailer hooks, and painted them all black.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

REEL GRIP said:


> Red hooks were a popular trend years ago, but faded away.


Red hooks are still a thing. Gamakatsu and probably other companies still make them. The red paint also flakes off then super easy.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I still use them sometimes. Does it make a difference? I dunno. I would think if hook color truly made a difference they would also offer them in chartreuse. The only hooks I know that come in multiple colors are circle hooks for walleyes


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I've seen days when there were perch around Cleveland that a red hook seemed to make a difference


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

This past steelhead season I changed some of my cleo hooks out and put red ones on. I want to say it made a difference but didn't give it full attention. 

Don.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Bassthumb said:


> I dont like it, never did well. Always thought of it as a southern color


Caught lots of Bass (Smallmouth and large) plus pike on red spinnerbaits, crankbaits/rat-l-traps in upper Michigan. Red definitely has its place.


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

I heard a bait designer/color expert from Berkley on a podcast a while back say that bass see reds, greens, and yellows the best. Interestingly, he also mentioned that they see blue as more of a gray which makes you wonder if blue/black in super stained water is any better than straight black. I frequently throw red/black spinners and sometimes blue/black. For a while I was convinced red/black was better but idk anymore. I sorta wonder if I just like the look the look of red/black spinners better so I want them to work better - LOL.


----------

